# Visitor Visa 600 Extension



## senob (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi All

I know the subclass 600 visa has been discussed elsewhere at length but I could not find a specific thread to answer my questions 

I have a multiple stay subclass 600 visa, valid for 6 months from the date of each entry. Expires in about 12 months.

I need to stay for 12 months total. I see elsewhere where people have just done an overnight trip to NZ or PNG, re-entered Australia the next day and thereby gained another 6 month entry period.

However- I notice that it is possible to just extend the 600 visa? My current six month stay runs out in November. Do I take that to mean that I could apply to extend my CONTINUOUS stay to a total of 12 months?

To me this would be a much less expensive and more legitimate means than doing the overnight run to another country.

If so- at what point do you apply for the extension? (e.g., three or four weeks before expiry of your current stay?)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Silky (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Senob,
I think you can only extend the visa if it's nearly expired.
I'm worry if you not follow what has written in your visa (leave the country when it's run out) then you'll unlawfully in Aus.
That's my thinking. Hope it's helpful


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

You can "extend" the visa by applying for a new visa onshore. 

Some things to keep in mind:

Application could be refused.
It could be granted for a shorter period than what you want. 
It could be granted with " no further stay" condition.

If your current visa expires before the new one is decided, you'll be on bridging visa, which may further complicate things if a new tourist visa application is refused.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

From what you have posted you are probably good for 18 months stay, more or less.

Does your visa grant letter read - 6 months stay from the date of entry? 

Last entry date being ??


----------



## senob (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks CCMS

The only other visitor/tourist visa to apply for onshore would be the 600 visa again. I take it this is what you are referring to?

Thanks again!



CCMS said:


> You can "extend" the visa by applying for a new visa onshore.
> 
> Some things to keep in mind:
> 
> ...


----------



## senob (Jul 3, 2015)

wrussell said:


> From what you have posted you are probably good for 18 months stay, more or less.
> 
> Does your visa grant letter read - 6 months stay from the date of entry?
> 
> Last entry date being ??


Thanks wrussell

The visa reads " 6 months stay from date of each arrival". My date of entry was 1st May (this year).

So basically I just need to know what is more appropriate- to apply for an extension, or leave the country for a couple of days and then come back.

With the latter I have heard a lot of people get the "third degree" about their reasons for such a little time in between visits. And also of course the expense of flights.

Thanks again


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

senob said:


> Thanks wrussell
> 
> The visa reads " 6 months stay from date of each arrival". My date of entry was 1st May (this year).
> 
> ...


As outlined above, there are certain risks associated with extending a tourist visa onshore. I have have seen multiple entry tourist visas without "no further stay" being replaced by a 3 month tourist visa with a "no further stay" condition.

The idea with the multiple entry visa is that you continue your holidays/travels somewhere else, before returning to Australia. Some people go overnight to NZ or PNG and return with no hassles, while others have been given the third degree and warnings they would not be allowed to make another entry on their tourist visa.

Ultimately, you'll have to way up the pros, cons and risks of the various options and act accordingly. Unfortunately it is not possible to predict the outcome of any of the possible scenarios.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

If I were in your shoes, I would travel elsewhere (visit my family and friends for a few weeks) before returning to Australia to minimise the risk of questioning. I think leaving Oz for only a few days after a 6 months stay is likely to ring alarm bells.

You are allowed time a part (with proof of contact) during the 12 months of living together prior to application for de facto visa. A few weeks won't be a problem.


----------

